# How to practise and learn LL Algs



## Jam88 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi all, couldn't find a thread for this, so decided to make my own.


Spoiler: How to learn them



How I learn them is paste the alg into alg.cubing.net and then set the playback speed to 1. Then I press space to play the alg and then try and do it from the 'Moves' section. If I don't have access to a computer, then I just spam them until I can remember them.





Spoiler: How to practise



Practising. A very highly debated aspect. How I like to do it is to do the same as above, but start off with the playback speed at 1.5. Then I press space to start the animation and try to race it. Once I can consistently beat it, I then move on to higher and higher playback speeds.


I will be adding more over time.
Hope this helps,
Jam88
P.S. Mods, if there is a megathread for this, then feel free to move it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice way to practice all the algs


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Ravagerous (Nov 17, 2020)

Keeping this noted. Thanks.


----------

